

FedEx CIO Rob Carter talks real-time analytics - thenextcorner
http://slashdot.org/topic/cloud/fedex-cio-sees-analytics-driving-a-world-of-enterprise-change/

======
dumb-dumb
"subscribe to a common message bus"

I like this idea a lot. Give us the raw data feed and let us build our own
applications to process it.

